# WTS: LNIB SureFire M4 Devastator $225 shipped



## Arrow 4 (May 17, 2011)

For Sale: SureFire M4 Devastator flashlight no more than 2 minutes run time on lamp. This was a sales sample and is LNIB $225 shipped. These retail at $349
Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## The91Bravo (May 17, 2011)

You got a pic?


----------



## Arrow 4 (May 17, 2011)

Tinypics giving me no love today, I just sent you a PM


----------



## Arrow 4 (May 31, 2011)

Final price drop to $175.00 shipped, if I can't sell it at that price it's going in the gear bag.

Thanks!


----------



## JBS (Jun 1, 2011)

Is this outfitted with the MN61 lamp?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jun 1, 2011)

Negative, MN60...although I may have an MN61 around the house somewhere...


----------



## Kiau (Jun 1, 2011)

can you ship this to Australia?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I will ship to Australia...PM sent.


----------



## Kiau (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll take it


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 9, 2011)

postage to AUS is out of control, hope this thing is light!


----------



## Kiau (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah i know, its ridiculous


----------



## pardus (Jun 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> postage to AUS is out of control, hope this thing is light!



Just punishment for being Australian.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah it cost me over $43 to ship USPS Priority mail, if I had gone UPS it would have been $137!!!!!


----------



## Kiau (Jun 22, 2011)

Got the SF M4 today. top notch condition.


----------

